# Creepy nursey/doll music HELP!



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone have or know where I could download some creepy nursey music? Kinda like from the movie Dead Silence or something?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM'ed ya !


----------



## Which Witch's Which? (Oct 2, 2012)

I was looking for the same thing. Dark lord, could you please PM me.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well then ya better check yer PM's  - enjoy !


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Dark Lord, I don't want to pile on, but it would be totally awesome of you if I could get those tracks also!!! Preeeettty Pleeease!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

awokennightmare said:


> Dark Lord, I don't want to pile on, but it would be totally awesome of you if I could get those tracks also!!! Preeeettty Pleeease!!


Dog pile on the rabbit - dog pile on the rabbit..........LoL, no prob & since you asked soooooo nicely, take yonder peek on your Pm's


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Seeing that most nursery rimes & lullabys are a little on the dark side....


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Will you share one more time?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you're still looking for spooky nursery music, this link should be of great interest to you.


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

AWESOME!! thanks everyone!! now who can do some editing and mashups?? I love the PLAYTIME sound on gore-galore.com but I'm thinking i need added effects like glass breaking, screams of children, etc.... I also really love the Dead Silence theme.


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Try cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 Track 8 Devil's Lulla-bye and Track 11 Squirmin' Vermin


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know it's kind of late, but I thought that, although this song would be great for a haunted circus theme, it could possibly fit a creepy nursery theme as well. I didn't care much for the video, but it was the only version I could find on youtube . "Dance of The _Headless _Corpse" by Zombie Girl.


----------



## Mike Horton (Sep 12, 2013)

This would go great with my nursery rhyme collection, any way you could send some creepy doll music? I hate to keep asking but I find it hard to find the right level of creepy for nursery rhymes and doll house music.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm-ed ya


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 Track 8 Devil's Lulla-bye and 11 Squirmin' Vermin. Enjoy!


----------



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

Dark Lord could you please that file my way thanks


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

Are you still looking for creepy music? If so, I have an original collection on Bandcamp that you might want to check out here: http://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/ The Mad House collection has a few creepy nursery themes (such as "Visitation," "Solitary," and perhaps the beginning of "Nightmare") and the Big Top collection has a creepy carousel theme (not surprisingly called "Carousel") that might actually work really well! Let me know


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

From Dead Space, was just listening to it and thought this would be great in a nursery setting then saw this thread

Twinkle Twinkle


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a few song I composed. Maybe they can help?


----------



## cjerrells (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking for "musicbox" sound effects might be helpful. Those jingly melodies always feel particularly creepy...


----------

